# 17 Plants Poisonous To Pets



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2021)

I recently saw a news article about a cat that died from inhaling Lily pollen, so I thought I would post this informative link:

https://www.aspcapro.org/resource/17-plants-poisonous-pets


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow, that's awful about that kitty.

Thank you for posting this, Pinky.
It's such an important reminder!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2021)

Thank you for this important information Pinky!


----------

